# What breed would you not consider?



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've had Landseer, Berger de Brie (Briard), Fila Brasileiro and GSDs, plus JRTs and Spaniels in England together with close contact to my cousin's Samoyeds and my little friend's Lakeland Terrier.

There are two breeds that I would select for Schutzhund workability but do not feel comfortable to own. I have the feeling that I couldn't control them competently but cannot explain this. They are Airedales and Giant Schnauzers. I think once I had got them I would have to step up to it but up to now I have not faced the issue. My Dad had Airedales and was full into them but before I was Born.

Has anyone else had thisf feeling about a breed?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I've had Landseer, Berger de Brie (Briard), Fila Brasileiro and GSDs, plus JRTs and Spaniels in England together with close contact to my cousin's Samoyeds and my little friend's Lakeland Terrier.
> 
> There are two breeds that I would select for Schutzhund workability but do not feel comfortable to own. I have the Feeling that I couldn't control them competently but cannot explain this. I think once I had go them I would have to step up to it but up to now I not faced the issue. My Dad had Airedales and was full into them but before I was Born.
> 
> Has anyone else had thisf feeling about a breed?


Not really. 

Which dogs would you NOT own for the above reasons?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Tiago Fontes said:


> Not really.
> 
> Which dogs would you NOT own for the above reasons?


I am not sure how you are thinking?


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I am not sure how you are thinking?


LOL... me neither, sometimes!

Which breeds would you consider for schH but wouldnt own because you dont think you'd be able to control properly?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't be worried about controlling them in Schutzhund - I have yet to see one that would match my Briard or GSD.

It has more to do with my not getting into their heads - can you understand that? They are two breeds that I have never come much into contact with.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I wouldn't be worried about controlling them in Schutzhund - I have yet to see one that would match my Briard or GSD.
> 
> It has more to do with my not getting into their heads - can you understand that? They are two breeds that I have never come much into contact with.


Yes, I do. Could be the individuals?

I dont go for the breed thing... temperaments vary a lot within the breeds.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i think i understand what Gillian is putting forth--i would pick the Cane Corso. i think it is a tremendous amount of agile muscle to have honed and aggravated. like an NFL linebacker on PCP with a mouth full off paring knives...


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You would pick him as *not *to be considered?


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

yep--too much dog


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

The Cane Corso dogs I've seen over here have been very placid. 

We originally wanted a Mastiff but when we visited a Show (no where to see them otherwise) they were lying around like well fed pigs. 

We then cast our eyes on a Bull Mastiff but similar was the case, plus a "Vorbeisser" (under dentures?)

We then saw a lady with two dogs standing alert by her side, despite the extreme heat.

This was the breeder from whom we collected our Fila Brasileiro, a dog that was easy to train, especially as on advice of the breeder, I took him absolutely everywhere, by train bus, etc., into Zürich when I had to meet up to deliver work as a little pup.

When this dog ran out for the IPO "Voran", the clods of grass hit me in the face. a truly athletic species. I used to train at a gym and they asked me to bring him in at 8 months. He was then termed " a Bodybuilder".

It's a pity that this breed is cast among the "bad dogs". Due to its overwhelming "loyalty" to its family, itis a great dog to have and its tracking potential (Bloodhound) is enormous.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I've had Landseer, Berger de Brie (Briard), Fila Brasileiro and GSDs, plus JRTs and Spaniels in England together with close contact to my cousin's Samoyeds and my little friend's Lakeland Terrier.
> 
> There are two breeds that I would select for Schutzhund workability but do not feel comfortable to own. I have the feeling that I couldn't control them competently but cannot explain this. They are Airedales and Giant Schnauzers. I think once I had got them I would have to step up to it but up to now I have not faced the issue. My Dad had Airedales and was full into them but before I was Born.
> 
> Has anyone else had thisf feeling about a breed?


You might want to try male and female CHIMPS. I hear they are cute and you can teach them to take out the garbage and walk the dogs during inclement weather.

Not sure how good they would be at some sports but can climb trees better than most dogs.☺☺☺


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Not sure if this is strictly a thread of sport dogs but I will put in my .02...

Belgin Malinois. 

Too much dog for me to handle. Next do for me MIGHT be a Dutch Shep depending on where I am in my life. Goal is to join the police department and maybe get into the K9 unit in the next 10 years.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

truly a strange thread ....
wish you would expand a bit Gillian ??

heck, i don't even know what this means :
"dog you can't handle" ??

are you talking about forming an opinion about a dog breed you have had, or not had; based on what you have read about or seen but not in the flesh and up close ?

are you talking about a breed that you might be afraid of and never be able to trust ?

i'm sure there was a reason to start the thread, and might be interesting to discuss further 

but don't worry; my feelings won't get hurt if you don't respond (rotflmao)


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

rick smith said:


> truly a strange thread ....
> wish you would expand a bit Gillian ??
> 
> heck, i don't even know what this means :
> ...



Well I mean, the question is "What breed would you not consider?" to some they might think of looks.. I don't want a long haired dog, I prefer short coats however if I understand your thought processes properly determining which dog you may get next due to it's physical attributes is blasphemy.

A dog you can't handle may be a dog that has too much of a physical requirement, too dominant, or too aggressive whether it be handler or other ways.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a dobe once. I will never own one again. After owning him I would never own a short hair dog. I live in canada and its cold here in the winter. I dont like dogs in the house. If they cant handle wind and cold they are no good to me. I am a fan of the malinios and the strong border collie or a kelpie.


----------



## Haz Othman (Mar 25, 2013)

I dont get it..all those dogs tend to be slow and not of sufficient nerve for the work. I dont think anything beats a strong dominant GSD, Mal, Dutchy. Thats were you will find dogs that 99.9% of people cant handle. Much more likely to run into a GSD, Dutchy or Mal that you cant handle then any of those off breeds.


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Haz Othman said:


> I dont get it..all those dogs tend to be slow and not of sufficient nerve for the work. I dont think anything beats a strong dominant GSD, Mal, Dutchy. Thats were you will find dogs that 99.9% of people cant handle. Much more likely to run into a GSD, Dutchy or Mal that you cant handle then any of those off breeds.


Well see this is where the thread leaves it open for interpretation...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Haz Othman said:


> I dont get it..all those dogs tend to be slow and not of sufficient nerve for the work. I dont think anything beats a strong dominant GSD, Mal, Dutchy. Thats were you will find dogs that 99.9% of people cant handle. Much more likely to run into a GSD, Dutchy or Mal that you cant handle then any of those off breeds.


I'm a glutton for punishment. Don't do sport but used to enjoy
"taming" one of those MOFO's.

Old and tired now so done with the whip and stool in the Lion's cage.☺


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't think you'll find me with one these in a puppy circle any time soon...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I can't think of a "breed" that I would be uncomfortable handling in any sport or as a family dog.

I'm not interested in most of the nose or sight hounds. Possible exception if I was still doing earth work would be a mini-wirehaired Dasch. Ridgeback would be a good larger dog.

Absolutely no interest for many if not most of the toy breeds.

Love the German Shepherds. 

A few of the German field dogs would be nice.

Love most of the terriers. 

If I didn't have the two GSDs now and I wasn't hitting 70 this yr I think a small terrier (Border, JRT, Patterdale orJagd) for the house and a working line Dale for the yard would be perfect. Rough or broke coat of course.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I guess you've understood what I meant.

The shepherd dogs, be it Belgian, German, or Dutch are well known as a breed that want to work, be it sport or whatever and as a rule are easier to train than others, whereby Rottweilers, Schnauzers, Airedales, Boxers, Dobermann etc. gain very good results but largely do not figure in the overall "top ten" A lot of this has to do with the tightening of the obedience routine in my mind and a tendency to overrate the technique in protection instead of the "heart" or "fight" with which the dogs engage the helper. Speed reigns here, too, unfortunaltely.

The Fila is a sight breed, btw. 

My husband favours the Bull Terrier, Staffordshire Terrier, etc. We both like the Pit Bull and have met several well balanced ones.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

rick smith said:


> truly a strange thread ....
> wish you would expand a bit Gillian ??
> 
> heck, i don't even know what this means :
> ...


 It's just the opposite of a thread "what dog would you choose over others"

You don't need to roll over the floor laughing yourself silly - I can't see you anyway :roll:


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I wouldn't be worried about controlling them in Schutzhund - I have yet to see one that would match my Briard or GSD.
> 
> It has more to do with my not getting into their heads - can you understand that? They are two breeds that I have never come much into contact with.


I think I get what you're saying, for me it's Bouvier, I don't jive with that breed.

I don't think I ever mentioned this before, but I knew a guy in Oklahoma who had a Briard. He put a schH 3 on him and trialed him at regional and Nat'l level. Really quite impressive to see that dog coming full steam down the field he looked like a lion. He was a serious dog.


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> I had a dobe once. I will never own one again. After owning him I would never own a short hair dog. I live in canada and its cold here in the winter. I dont like dogs in the house. If they cant handle wind and cold they are no good to me. I am a fan of the malinios and the strong border collie or a kelpie.


One of my dobermans:



She gives not one **** about the snow, wind, rain etc. neither does the other one.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Rob Maltese said:


> Not sure if this is strictly a thread of sport dogs but I will put in my .02...
> 
> Belgin Malinois.
> 
> Too much dog for me to handle. Next do for me MIGHT be a Dutch Shep depending on where I am in my life. Goal is to join the police department and maybe get into the K9 unit in the next 10 years.


rob this just caught my eye,

in your mind what is the difference between a mali and a dutchie?


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Joby Becker said:


> rob this just caught my eye,
> 
> in your mind what is the difference between a mali and a dutchie?


I've never seen a Mal that can just chill unless they've been crazy worked. I understand that, that's fine for some but not me lol I have however seen some laid back DS that didn't have a whole ton of exercise requirements. That's all.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

You've not seen many Mals then!!

My near neighbours have both Dutch and Belgian Shepherds. They are both very active handlers. I see them out jogging with their dogs but quite honestly I don't think they would tolerate "hyped up dogs" in their household.

I've trained with many Mals and I've not found them to be as you say.

I guess it's how one handles them??


----------



## Rob Maltese (Jan 8, 2014)

Gillian Schuler said:


> You've not seen many Mals then!!
> 
> My near neighbours have both Dutch and Belgian Shepherds. They are both very active handlers. I see them out jogging with their dogs but quite honestly I don't think they would tolerate "hyped up dogs" in their household.
> 
> ...


I could be incorrect and I would love to be proven incorrect. I think both a Mal and a DS are fantastic breeds, just not the breed for me lol


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I wouldn't own a GSD, because every one I've liked the GSD people say is incorrect for the breed, more like a Malinois :grin: If I'm going to get a dog that acts like a Malinois, I'll just get a Malinois. And oh my gosh, the noise the GSD makes. My son has a "Malinois" that is part KNPV lines, about 1/4 GSD. I like this dog in terms of his personality, size, etc but he makes the worst darned noises, drives me apeshit. I was talking to a friend who has both Malinois and GSD about the noise, and she started laughing and said "he's a GSD". And she's right, he makes the same talkative noises her GSDs make. That alone would be a deal breaker for me.

I'm also not into big dogs, not for work. Mastiffs, bandogs, etc. Anything that routinely matures 90 pounds or more. Or the shorter but heavier built dogs like the larger bulldog breeds (Am Bulldog), Rottweilers, etc. 

Just a preference on size/shape. Beyond that, the Malinois is my favorite but I've had and liked Dobe, Giant Schnauzer, Boxer, APBT, and some others that are escaping my memory right now  Had a Beauceron also, wasn't a big fan.

If I had the time and space, I'd be willing to give almost any quality working prospect a try, of any breed that wasn't in my "not this size or shape" criteria above.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Kadi do you have a picture of your son's dog?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

susan tuck said:


> Hey Kadi do you have a picture of your son's dog?


There are some photos on facebook of him at 5 months or so. When he first came to use I took one look at him and said "KNPV lines" LOL After talking to the original owners, his dad is a police dog in Sacramento or San Francisco, can't remember which, and his mom is a Malinois/GSD.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.823256607725655.1073741833.143476759036980&type=3

I'm not sure if I have any more recent photos of him on FB or not. He's about 8 months old now, tall/rangy (early neuter)


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> There are some photos on facebook of him at 5 months or so. When he first came to use I took one look at him and said "KNPV lines" LOL After talking to the original owners, his dad is a police dog in Sacramento or San Francisco, can't remember which, and his mom is a Malinois/GSD.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.823256607725655.1073741833.143476759036980&type=3
> 
> I'm not sure if I have any more recent photos of him on FB or not. He's about 8 months old now, tall/rangy (early neuter)


What a handsome pup! I'm glad he found the right home, where his talents are appreciated.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Meg O'Donovan said:


> What a handsome pup! I'm glad he found the right home, where his talents are appreciated.


 My sentiments as well.


----------

